# General > Hobbies >  Pram Cover/Blanket

## only me

Hi

I am looking for someone who is willing to make a few baby pram covers/blankets for me, if anyone can help then please get in contact.

Thanks  ::

----------


## girnigoe

Have PMd you  :Smile:

----------

